# Barn collapsed and insurance coverage



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Duraflame said:


> No horses.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ok nevermind The fire dept im on got called on a barn collapse that day too but they had horses trapped


----------

